# how can I use epsom salt?



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello there. 
I'm new at this, so please bare with me if it sounds like a silly question. I was just wondering how to properly use epsom salt in aquarium vs aquarium salt. I've been using aquarium salt with my water changes. It has been recomended by aquarium store. Is epsom salt better to use or is it used mostly as a treatment? I have epsom salt that I bought in grocery store (it's plain, no special herbs or perfumes added) It's says on the package magnesium sulfate heptahydrate USP. Is it safe to use or do I need special kind from pet store only? I keep reading recommendations to do epsom salt baths for sick fish, but I've never done it. I just want to make sure I will use right kind and do it properly if I ever need to do that.
Thank you.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

It is mainly used as a bath salt for constipation/bloating. Only use it for about 20-30 minutes and then put the fish back in his normal water. At least this is what I was told.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How and why I use Epsom salt:
Why-to treat symptoms of constipation, bloat, edema or swelling from injuries, swim bladder issues.
Epsom salt also has antibacterial/fungal properties just like aquarium salt that can be helpful when symptoms are caught early and treated

How I use it, Epsom salt 1tsp/gal up to 3tsp/gal for 10 days max

Anytime I am treating a fish I place them in a small QT container so that I can make 100% water changes, if not in small QT I make 50% daily water changes.
I like to treat in QT so that I can pre-mix the Epsom salt or aquarium salt so to give the correct dosage.
It is important to treat with correct dosage so not to cause bad side effect, both over and under treatment can cause problems.

Long term use of either Epsom salt or aquarium salt can be hard on the fish and can create resistant pathogens/parasites.

Often you will see bloat for no reason in a fish that aquarium salt has been used long term with some species of fish, this is most likely from kidney damage from the long term salt use.

Epsom salt is plant safe and aquarium salt can be harmful to some plants when used long term, some species of fish are really sensitive to aquarium salt and should never be used as a treatment or long term for that matter.

The Epsom salt that you have is fine and what I use.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you for the replies


----------

